# Canopy lift ??



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My ABS canopy is a pain to lift on and off. My wife likes the canopy on (gives it a finished look), and it also slows the fish from jumping out.

6 foot wide bow front tank.

My Saltwater tank.com recently did a tank makeover for a guy in Texas. In the show the canopy had a roll-back canopy--awesome idea but he does't deal with us Canadians. 

Has ANYONE seen anything that could move my canopy out of the way (either up or back or…???). Tapping into the ceiling is out.

I plan on starting in March or April (hey I plan my work ahead of time) so I have plenty of time to check any option available.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would contact 50Seven to see if he could do something for you.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

He'll most likely use a linear actuator mounted to the back wall to lift the canopy up. You can get them w/RF remotes...what guy doesn't want a remote?!?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

This is what we use on our display light rack.

http://www.firgelliauto.com/default.php?cPath=104


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Wow.....*



wtac said:


> He'll most likely use a linear actuator mounted to the back wall to lift the canopy up. You can get them w/RF remotes...what guy doesn't want a remote?!?





CanadaCorals.com said:


> This is what we use on our display light rack.
> 
> http://www.firgelliauto.com/default.php?cPath=104


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey I like the actuators !!
If they are in the area (GTA) I may stop in to see them.


----------

